# Web Site Problem



## mavadakin (Dec 22, 2007)

Im A 2 Finger Typer..sometimes It Takes Me A Long Time To Type Out A Detailed Message.. When Im Finished I Find Out  First I Have To Relog In..then I Find Out My Mesasage Has To Be Retyped.. Then After Doing That Agian I Find Out That I Cant Put Up My Post.. My Next Long Effort Of Typing Im Going To Type It Out And Do A Copy And Paste..  Question Has Anyone Else Had This Problem??  My First Thought Is There Is A Time Limit To Lenght Of Time Inactive... Ron50  Just Informed Me There Is A 5000 Letter Limit..but I Cant Believe I Typed That Many Letters Lol....so Any Thoughts Out There ..mike


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike, you might be able to save quite a bit of time by not capitalizing every word in a sentence.  No offense intended, just a thought.  I haven't experienced your problem, btw.  Things seem to go quite smoothly here.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike check your privacy settings. They may be too high causing your problem.


----------



## meowey (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like something is timing out.  Are you using dial-up inernet?

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2007)

I am on dial up still. No problem here with time outs, but I am a fairly quick typist.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 23, 2007)

..and Yes Pigcircles I Have Checked My Setting....i Have This Problem Before With Other Sites.. And Being A 2 Finger Typer...im Going To Copy And Paste From Here On...this Forum Has A Time Limit To Activity..tulsa Jeff ..contact Your Designer And Check This Out..we Need To Know How Long This Timing Action Takes..30 Mins Or 60 Mins..i Have A Friend At Mit Now ..saying He Checked This Site Out..just Because Of My Questions..thinks The Programmer Made An Error.. Or Didnt Realize The Lenght Of Time Factor..this Happens...if You Are Typing A Long Post ..use Copy And Save..then Paste  Later...just Stay Under 5000 Letters....untill Tulsa Jeff Replies....keep Your Posts To Under 20 Mins Typing..


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 23, 2007)

20 minutes to type a reply?  WOW!  I guess I'm lucky.  Mine don't take quite that long.  Mike, good luck on a resolution to your issue.  I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 23, 2007)

Im Just Doing What Im Hearing..a Timing Issue Has Been Around For A Long Time.. Its In The Hands Of Tulsa Jeff Right Now To Supply The Answer..untill Then Use My Approch..copy And Then Past To Any Posts You Make Over 20 Mins..probably Can Go 30 Mins  But Agian Why  Learn The Hard Way Like I Did....mike


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 23, 2007)

ACTUALY I LIKE TYPING IN CAPS..IOTS EASIER TO READ..AND AS SOME SAY IM YELLING... NO I DONT YELL   JUST A SECRET IM NOT TALKING ABOUT..MODS KNOW  PLUS WHAT RITCHTEE SAYS  EASIER TO READ THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERNS ..MIKE


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm glad it's easier for you.  It certainly isn't for me!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2007)

Never had a timeout problem here due to SMF. I do know that if it was over 5000 character post problem that a warning box would pop up and you could go back and take care of that. I had this come up just a couple days ago in a PM about the 2008 gathering. So, that is most likely not your problem. Also, as mentioned above if you submit a reply and have lost your internet connection your text is lost.

BTW, I can tell your mind is made up, but all caps is considered very rude in the world of internet forums. It is however a free country for a while still. Hope ya get it figured out.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 23, 2007)

MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TOLD ME TO LOCK MY CAPS FOR PASSWORDS ETC..MAKES IT HARDER FOR PEOPLE TO STEAL THEM..AND TYPING IN CAPS IS EASIER TO READ.. SORRY IM NOT YELLING ..ITS JUST LITTLE OLD ME.. MIKE


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2007)

Start time 20:22 

Submit time 21:05


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2007)

Now there's an idea. I always new you were smart. Did you go to MIT???


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you suppose there's a reason that interoffice memo's, or ANY kind of mailing isn't sent with all caps?  Dang, you're right and I just need to adjust, Mike.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 23, 2007)

To Many Chatroom Junkies Here Really..cap Lock .better Not Waste Time Thinking..is For You Chat Room  Junkies..end Of Story..im Terying To Talk About A Problem With This Site..got 2 Moderaters Alread Testing..   Ya Think Im Yelling .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok I Am Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pull Your Head Out Of The Chatroom..end Of Story.......done.........wake Your Butts Up


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried to post from work and got a double post.  Then I tried to introduce myself.  I typed the message and then it logged me out.  Hope this post works.


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I am glad to know this now. No telling how many 5000 word post have been lost to slow typing


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's the deal gang:

I'm sure Jeff has seen this thread and is checking his settings. If there is a need to change something.. He will change it.

*Mike*: As a general rule across the internet all cap typing is received as a form of exclaimation or yelling. Please refrain from using all caps when you post as a matter of general courtesy. No big deal to turn off the caps lock. We don't care if you don't capitalize the first word of a sentence.

*Everyone else*: If you don't have anything constructive to help in the solution of Mike's timing out problem then *DON'T* post to this thread. No further digs will be tolerated. 

PC


----------



## wavector (Dec 23, 2007)

When I first got my computer I purchased Dragon Naturally Speaking, tried to use it but do to my pronunciations I had problems with it typing what I spoke. Fifty bucks down the drain. Well, lately they have supposedly upgraded their software to fix problems like mine. But, since my purchase and shelving of this software I have become quite the pecker. We're talking five years of pecking at least two hours a day. I no longer need neither the software, nor the hardware that comes with it.

http://www.1st-dragon.com/dragnatspeak.html


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, I will offer this. I have a friend that types in all caps. He has poor vision and find it easier to read. I am assuming this might be Mike's problem. Now, if you are using Internet Explorer do this. Go to your tool bar and under VIEW, select TEXT SIZE. Here you can change it to something larger you can see better.
Also, to help with your typing, several of you post had Caps for each word, that has to have taken alot of time to type. Just Cap the first word at the start of your sentence and any proper names after and its bound to speed you up some. My dad was a two finger typist and he actually was pretty fast. Lots of practice though. And lastly, pick up Mavis Beacon teaches Typing. Very good software program and cheap too.


----------



## white cloud (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess I won't send in my novel post.


----------

